# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Regjistrimet e rralla në Arkivin e Berlinit

## shigjeta

*Me e vjeter se shteti*

Publikut i vjen në dorë një koleksion i rrallë muzikor nga dy epoka të shek.20. Discovering Albania është albumi me incizimet më të hershme që janë bërë ndonjëherë ndër shqiptarë, në vitin 1903 dhe nga ekspedita e parë shqiptaro-gjermane e vitit 1957. Këto pasuri janë nxjerrë nga Fonogram Arkivi i Berlinit dhe Muzeu Etnologjik  Muzeu Shtetëror i Berlinit. CD-ja është hartuar dhe komentuar nga studiuesi shqiptar Ardian Ahmedaja, ndërsa restaurimi dhe përpunimi i zërit është realizuar nga Albrecht Wiedmann. Publikohet nga Fondacioni Ulysses në Tiranë, si pjesë e projektit DISMARC (Discovering Music Archives) mbështetur nga Bashkimi Evropian.

Bëhet kjo premierë botërore në kuadër aktiviteteve të 100-vjetorit të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Por ky dokument muzikor më i vjetër se shteti shqiptar, hidhet në qarkullim me tirazh 1000 kopje, jo për shitje, më 23 prill, ora 15.00 në Rogner. Gjatë atyre ditëve, 22-29 prill, mbahet në Tiranë Konferenca e Dytë e ICTM Study Group for Multipart Music, që organizohet nga Fondacioni Ulysses që drejtohet nga artistja Emi Aliçka-Ebhardt. Emi ka ndjekur qysh prej fillimit ecurinë e publikimit të CD-së. Dy arsye na shtynë të publikojmë këto regjistrime të rralla thotë ajo. Së pari që muzika lokale në Shqipëri është krejt e panjohur për publikun e huaj dhe së dyti ishte i nevojshëm një botim me cilësi të lartë teknike.

Albumi përmban regjistrime nga koleksionet Traeger Albanien 1903 dhe Stockmann Albanien 1957. Kanë një histori këto koleksione kur, ku dhe si janë krijuar, informacion të cilin publiku e merr bashkë me CD, nëpërmjet një trajtese nga etnomuzikologu Ardian Ahmedaja (Universiteti i Muzikës dhe Arteve të Performuara, Vjenë) i cili e ilustron përshkrimin e koleksioneve me foto, skica, tekste të këngëve, sipas gjithë dokumentimit që Paul Traeger dhe Erich Stockmann i kanë bërë muzikës tradicionale shqiptare dhe këngëve që vazhdojnë të kenë jetë edhe sot.

Incizimet e para nga Traeger janë realizuar më 1903 në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Këto u rizbuluan në mesin e viteve 1990 kur punohej për projektin Ruajtja e koleksioneve të muzikës së hershme tradicionale  shpëtimi dhe transferimi nga koleksionet e famshme në cilindra dylli dhe disqe vinyli nga Fonogram-Arkivi i Berlinit 1893-1954.

Etnografi gjerman Paul Traeger (1867-1933) udhëtoi disa herë në Shqipëri dhe shkroi disa artikuj për revistën shkencore të Shoqërisë Antropologjike të Berlinit, ku objekt ishin vendet funerare dhe tumat në Shqipëri e Maqedoni. Por në fokus të studimeve të tij ishte edhe tipi i njeriut shqiptar. Në udhëtimet e tij deri në vitin 1904 e pati njeriun shqiptar objekt të matjeve antropologjike.

Por se çfarë efekti dhe çfarë gëzimi i kish dhënë atij puna kërkimore në Shqipëri, duket nga përshkrimi që bën në një letër dërguar Shoqërisë së Berlinit, nga Tunizia pak pas kthimit prej Shqipërisë. Shkruan:  I mblodha këngët kryesisht ndër fiset e pavarura të maleve. Këngë të këtij lloji, në formën e tyre të pastër, kanë qenë të panjohura përpara. Kam mbetur krejt i befasuar  po përtërihen studimet e mia filologjike mbi gjuhën gjermane të viteve të rinisë  sepse këtu, sikurse në zakonet e tyre, karakteri i tyre arkaik në formë dhe përmbajtje, është ruajtur qelibar.

Regjistrimet e Traeger-it janë vokale dhe instrumentale kryesisht nga krahinat e Mirditës dhe Shkodrës. Nina-nana kënduar nga Ndre Marka Kola prej Nënshatit të Shkodrës; Kanga e Mamut Pashës interpretuar prej Maries nga Shkodra; Kangë majekrahi interpretuar nga Kolë Marashi prej Plantit; këngë shoqëruar me instrumente tradicionale tamërr, çifteli, lahutë; këngë qytetare prej Shkodrës kënduar nga gra, muzikë luajtur në fyell. Edhe këto instrumente janë studiuar dhe skicuar hollësisht nga Traeger-i.

Studiuesi Ahmedaja thotë që shumë pyetje mund ngrihen për këto regjistrime. Për shembull si i zgjidhte Traeger-i instrumentistët? Emrat e tyre tregojnë se ata ishin të gjithë katolikë, përgjigjet studiuesi shqiptar duke hamendësuar se antropologu gjerman mund ti gjente interpretuesit e mirë përmes priftërinjve katolikë. Ndoshta ngaqë Traeger-i mendonte se në një vend ku popullata ishte konvertuar prej shekujsh në islam, të krishterët kishin arritur të ruanin kulturën e vjetër, ato këngë dhe atë muzikë që ishte vendase. Këtë thekson Ahmedaja e kësisoj evidenton dimensionin historik të këtij koleksioni, çka e bën me shumë vlerë si për publikun, edhe për studiuesit.

Gjysmë shekulli pas Paul Traeger-it vijnë regjistrimet e Erich Stockmann. Në maj-korrik të vitit 1957 ai ndërmori të parën ekspeditë të vërtetë gjermano-shqiptare në Shqipëri. Por edhe ky koleksion mbetet i panjohur për publikun ndërkombëtar.

Erich Stockmann (1926-2003) ishte i njohur në komunitetin shkencor ndërkombëtar si themelues më 1962 i Rrethit të Studimeve mbi Muzikën Folklorike dhe drejtues i ICTM-së në vitet 1982-1997.

Pala gjermane e ekspeditës përbëhej veç Stockmann-it, edhe nga Wilfried Fiedler (gjuhëtar) dhe Johannes Kyritz (teknik). Pala shqiptare nga Albert Paparisto muzikolog, pedagog në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve në Tiranë dhe Ramadan Sokoli, pionier i studimeve etnomuzikologjike në Shqipëri. Kjo ekspeditë arriti të bëjë për herë të parë një pasqyrë të traditave vendase muzikore. Me gjithë kushtet e vështira ekipi regjistroi afro 30 orë. Regjistrime ndër çamët e Shqipërisë, ndër arumunë dhe minoritarët grekë janë një pasuri e paçmuar e këtij koleksioni. Mbi bazën e këtyre regjistrimeve janë botuar dy studime për muzikën tradicionale çame më 1963 dhe 1966, një libër i tretë më 1965 me autorë Erich Stockmann dhe Ëilfried Fiedler.

Por albumi Discovering Albania përmban edhe regjistrime në dialektin gegë prej koleksionit të vitit 1957. Megjithatë janë më të shumta regjistrimet nga jugu në thellësi. Këngë nga Toskëria dhe Myzeqeja, Labëria, muzikë instrumentale si për shembull E qarë me gërnetë Kolonjarçe interpretuar nga Janushët prej Leskoviku; E qarë me llautë po nga Janushët e Leskovikut, disa prej këtyre burrave të lindur në fund të shek.XIX; Vajtim për djalin interpretuar nga Shin Spiropani prej Borshit; nga Çamëria Kënga e Çelo Mezanit interpretuar nga grupi i burrave nga Vola pranë Igumenicës; Ma ke belin shumë nazike këngë e kërcyer e interpretuar nga grupi i burrave nga Podgori në Maliq etj..

Emi Aliçka-Ebhardt thotë se me këtë lloj prezantimi të trashëgimisë së kulturës shqiptare vlerat e të cilës i kalojnë kufijtë e Shqipërisë, por duke qenë i panjohur, ka rëndësi mënyra se si i jepet publikut, vendas apo të huaj. Prandaj po serviret si një model publikimi muzikor. Pavarësisht se botimi është në gjuhën angleze, për shkak të kostos financiare, e pavarësisht se për këtë nuk ka kontribuar ndonjë institucion shqiptar.

Konferenca

Konferenca e Dytë e ICTM-së, Study Group for Multipart Music mbahet në Tiranë më 22-29 prill. Është përgatitur nga Ardian Ahmedaja dhe Emi Aliçka-Ebhardt. Organizohet nga Ulysses Foundation (Tiranë) në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Kërkimeve për Muzikën Folklorike dhe Etnomuzikologjinë në Universitetin e Muzikës në Vjenë. Pjesëmarrësit, nga Ukraina dhe Spanja, nga Argjentina dhe Amerika e shumë vende të tjera, trajtojnë në temat e tyre aspekte të traditave muzikore vendase. Fenomenet nga Shqipëria i trajton Eno Koço dhe Ardian Ahmedaja.

Gjatë këtyre ditëve do të ketë disa performanca nga grupet e ftuara si për shembull, koncerti Lucente Stella nga Ensemble Ex-Silentio, më 23 prill në Universitetin e Arteve, apo koncerti me këngë sarde më 27 prill.

_Elsa Demo - Shekulli_

----------


## shigjeta

Pala gjermane e ekspeditës përbëhej veç Stockmann-it, edhe nga Wilfried Fiedler dhe Johannes Kyritz. Pala shqiptare nga Albert Paparisto dhe Ramadan Sokoli. Me gjithë kushtet e vështira ekipi regjistroi afro 30 orë. Udhëtimit për në Cakran

----------


## shigjeta

*Ardian Ahmedaja: Regjistrimet e rralla që kam gjetur në Arkivin e Berlinit* 

_Sillet në Tiranë edhe një CD me regjistrime të rralla shqiptare. Është realizuar nga studiuesi shqiptar, Ardian Ahmedaja (i cili punon në Institutin e Muzikës në Vjenë) me materiale të marra nga Arkivi Zanor i Berlinit. Janë regjistrime të bëra nga 1903 në Mirditë e Shkodër nga Paul Treger, regjistrime të vitit 1957 dhe të viteve 90_

Studiues nga vende të ndryshme të botës kanë çelur dje në Tiranë simpoziumin e dytë ndërkombëtar të Grupit Studimor për Muzikën Shumëzërëshe(njohur në Shqipëri si polifonia). Organizuar nga fondacioni Ulysses në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Studimit të Muzikës Popullore dhe Etnomuzikologjisë pranë Universitetit të Muzikës dhe Arteve të Interpretimit në Vjenë dhe MTKRS, ky simpozium synon promovimin e kulturës shqiptare dhe vendosje kontaktesh për bashkëpunime të mëtejshme. Në këtë kuadër, sillet në Tiranë edhe një CD me regjistrime të rralla shqiptare. Është realizuar nga studiuesi shqiptar, Ardian Ahmedaja(i cili punon në Institutin e Muzikës në Vjenë) me materiale të marra nga Arkivi Zanor i Berlinit. Janë regjistrime të bëra nga 1903 në Mirditë e Shkodër nga Paul Treger, regjistrime të vitit 1957 dhe të viteve 90. Ahmedaja tregon se ka shumë materiale të tjera që do të donin kolona të tëra për tu botuar, e sipas tij vëmendja e institucioneve shqiptare duhet të jetë më e madhe. Në këtë kuadër ai ka kritika edhe për ato pak aktivitete që synojnë të promovojnë muzikën tradicionale, siç janë festivalet, sepse sipas tij, po dëmtojnë bartësit e kësaj muzike dhe përcjelljen e kësaj muzike ndër vite.

_Simpoziumi i dytë i Grupit Studimor për Muzikën Shumëzërëshe po zhvillohet në Shqipëri. Për çfarë të do të ndikonte ky organizim lidhur me traditën muzikore shqiptare?_

Simpoziumi është përqendruar në tri tema: kreativiteti në muzikën shumëzërëshe, lidhja e muzikës lokale me atë fetare dhe çmimet që merr kjo muzikë në paraqitjet publike siç janë festivalet. Gjatë konferencës, por edhe librin që do të botohet më pas këtu, Shqipëria do të zërë një vend të veçantë si vendi organizator i këtij eventi dhe më e rëndësishme është që futet në hartën e kësaj organizate. Studimet etnomuzikologjike në Shqipëri ende nuk ndihmohen nga universiteti ku nuk ka një kurikul të etnomuzikologjisë. Ky aktivitet mund ti japë një impuls tjetër qoftë politikës apo institucioneve përgjegjëse që të hapet një kurikul e etnomuzikologjisë në Universitetin e Arteve.

_Mbi 20 studiues nga vende të ndryshme të botës do të flasin për muzikën shumëzërëshe apo siç e njohim ne, polifoninë. Sa e njohin ata fenomenin shqiptar në këtë fushë?_

Praktikat muzikore shumëzërëshe në Shqipëri janë të njohura në një rreth relativisht të vogël studiuesish jashtë shtetit, sepse nuk kanë pasur mundësi të bëjnë ekspedita dhe ta njohin këtë muzikë. Ka vetëm një ekspeditë profesioniste të organizuar në 1957 nga gjermanët në bashkëpunim me specialistët shqiptarë, por pas prishjes së marrëdhënieve politike, specialistët vinin vetëm për Festivalin e Gjirokastrës dhe ishin gjithnjë të shoqëruar. Por ata që e njohin këtë muzikë e çmojnë shumë jo vetëm nga ana muzikore, por edhe për faktin se njerëzit e këndojnë kudo, në skenë, në shtëpi, mes miqve. Ata janë të kënaqur që gjatë aktiviteteve do të dëgjojnë edhe këngëtarë shqiptarë.

_Ju keni realizuar edhe një CD me incizime të hershme shqiptare. Në çfarë viti datojnë dhe ku janë regjistruar?_

Janë regjistrime të nxjerra nga Arkivi Zanor i Berlinit, i formuar më 1900, i dyti pas arkivit të Vjenës(1899). Atëherë incizonin në cilindra dylli dhe në bazë të fuqisë që jep zëri një gjilpërë linte gjurmë në dyllë dhe po me këtë gjilpërë mund ta përktheje sërish në muzikë. Në Arkivin Zanor të Berlinit ka një koleksion jashtëzakonisht të madh nga e gjithë bota, i cili u çua në Rusi gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Deri në 1991 u quajt i humbur, por u kthye dhe për fat të mirë nuk ishte i dëmtuar. Ata nisën një projekt dixhitalizimi të këtyre koleksioneve. Në vitin 2002 më ftuan mua të dëgjoja këto disa regjistrime të bëra në 1903 nga Paul Treger e të bëja një studim mbi to, një punë që zgjati 2 vjet. Puna u çua më tej në 2008, kur unë konkurrova në një projekt të Bashkimit Europian për realizimin e 2 CD me incizimet e këtyre arkivave. Përveç incizimeve të 1903, aty gjenden edhe regjistrimet e ekspeditës së 1957-s dhe disa të tjera të bëra nga gjermanët në vitet 90. Pikërisht në kudër të këtij aktiviteti, bashkë me fondacionin Ulysses, vendosëm ta sjellim këtë CD edhe në kuadër të 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë.

_A ka një historik të këtyre regjistrimeve?_

Paul Treger ka qenë 30 vjet sekretar i Shoqatës për Historinë e Vjetër dhe Arkeologjisë në Berlin. Si bir i një fabrikanti të pasur, kishte mundësi të lëvizte dhe ka qenë i interesuar për Ballkanin. Nga 1899 deri më 1903 ka ardhur çdo vit në Shqipëri, i interesuar veçanërisht për arkeologjinë, por edhe për shqiptarët, duke bërë kryesisht studime të karakteristikave të këtyre njerëzve(madhësia e kokës, forma). Në 1903 ka marrë mjetet për të incizuar dhe ka bërë regjistrime në Mirditë dhe Shkodër, pasi ai besonte se atje ishin katolikët që nuk ishin prekur nga regjimi otoman dhe ishin shqiptarë të vërtetë, gjë që nga ana teorike kjo sot nuk qëndron. Në këtë punë të tij është ndihmuar edhe nga priftërinjtë, të cilët kishin bërë një zgjedhje shumë të mirë të këngëve. Unë nuk kam gjetur akoma një informacion të veçantë që mund të ketë dhënë për këtë vizitë në Shqipëri.

_Ju keni gjetur po ashtu edhe incizime të vitit 1957. A ka materiale të tjera ende të pastudiuara në Arkivin Zanor të Berlinit?
_
Përveç incizimeve, ka instrumente të muzikës qoftë nga 1903 qoftë nga 1957, të cilët i kanë blerë gjatë vizitës në Shqipëri. Paul Treger ka vizatuar shumë bukur sende të jetës së përditshme, instrumente, djepe, vegla pune, armë, ndërsa ka një koleksion shumë të bukur fotografish nga ekspedita e 1957-s, materiale që po të botoheshin do të bënin një kolanë më vete. Në këtë arkiv nga Treger janë 28 incizime dhe 30 orë regjistrime nga ekspedita gjermane e 57-s. Por unë jam në dijeni që materiale ka edhe në arkivat e Hungarisë, Danimarkës, Vjenës, Anglisë, te shqiptarët në Amerikë. Ne flasim për muzikën, por janë shumë të rëndësishëm edhe njerëzit që e bëjnë këtë muzikë, të cilëve nuk u krijojmë kushtet që duhen.

_Mendoni se do të rrezikohet nga zhdukja kjo muzikë?_

Muzika do të jetojë, sepse njerëzit nuk rrinë dot pa muzikë, por a do të jetë e njëjta edhe pas 100 vjetësh? Kjo nuk mund të thuhet me saktësi, sepse ka shumë faktorë që ndikojnë. Institucionet duhet të kthejnë vëmendjen te njerëzit që e bëjnë muzikën. Është shumë mirë që bëhen festivale, por duhet të ndryshojë konceptimi i tyre, sepse për kufizimet që u vënë pjesëmarrësve, më duken ende si në kohën e komunizmit. Të marrim si shembull edhe Festivalin Folklorik të Gjirokastrës. Shumë grupe që përgatisin nga 6 orë material muzikor, ngjiten në skenë për të kënduar vetëm gjysmë ore. Si mund ti lësh një lahutari vetëm 7 minuta kur një këngë me lahutë shkon deri në 1 orë e gjysmë. Është njëlloj sikur të bëjmë një krahasim me një film artistik: ai zgjat një orë e gjysmë dhe 3 minuta është reklama që i bëhet. Këtë bëjmë edhe ne me muzikën tradicionale, bëjmë vetëm një reklamë të asaj që ia paraqesim publikut si muzikë. Duhet të ndryshojë mënyra e organizmit të këtyre aktiviteteve. Disa nga këngëtarët që kam takuar më pyesin: e do këngën e shkurtër?

Praktika e gabuar e skenës i ka mësuar ti shkurtojnë gjërat edhe në përditshmëri dhe kjo humb cilësinë për të menduar në distancë të madhe kohe. Ne do të shpresojmë të bëjmë sa të jetë e mundur që këngëtarët dhe instrumentistët të mos ia lejojnë vetes që të tjerët ti thonë dil në skenë, por ke vetëm dy minuta.


_Simpoziumi_

Përfaqësuesja e fondacionit Ulysses në Tiranë, Emi Aliçka, sqaron se ideja e këtij simpoziumi ishte nevojshmëri për jehonën e kulturës shqiptare jashtë vendit. ICTM është një grup shumë serioz në kërkime dhe studime dhe ishte rasti më i mirë ta sillnim në Shqipëri dhe të krijonim një platformë që të vendosnin marrëdhënie mes institucioneve dhe institucionet shqiptare të marrin pjesë në këto grupe studiuesish ndërkombëtarë. Shpresojmë që në këtë mënyrë kërkimi shkencor të riaktivizohet në Shqipëri, të ketë vazhdimësi dhe ne të mirëmbajmë kulturën tonë në mënyrën e duhur, të respektojmë bartësit në mënyrën e duhur dhe tu japim terrenin e duhur për ta zhvilluar këtë kulturë, shprehet Aliçka.

_Oliverta Lila - Shqip_

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ka edhe regjistrime te ish-fotografit personal te Hitlerit, te quajtur Walter Frentz.

Dokumentari i tij quhet Fahrtenbuch Albanien (1936).

http://www.filmblatt.de/index.php?filmdokument-128

----------


## DYDRINAS

Te dhena interesante permban dhe libri "6000 Kilometer durch den Balkan" te fotografit Iwan E. Hugentobler.



Ja nje foto nga fshati Zëmblak:



Nje foto tjeter:

----------


## Eri. V.

> Ka edhe regjistrime te ish-fotografit personal te Hitlerit, te quajtur Walter Frentz.
> 
> Dokumentari i tij quhet Fahrtenbuch Albanien (1936).
> 
> http://www.filmblatt.de/index.php?filmdokument-128



Dokumentarin Fahrtenbuch Albanian te Walter Frentz e kemi ne Arkivin Qendror Shteteror te Filmit dhe eshte vertet shume interesant! 
Nje grup te rinjsh gjermane udhetojne neper Shqiperi dhe nepermjet udhetimit te tyre jepen shume informacion mbi kulturen, traditat dhe peisazhet e natyres sone.

----------

